# Price of cast iron?



## Masterjuggler (Aug 25, 2020)

Maybe I'm not looking in the right place, but I can't for the life of me find cast iron bar stock in small quantities for a reasonable price. I see mcmaster and msc selling bars of it for hundreds of dollars, but it's practically given out for free in the form of scrapped brake rotors, so the material itself can't be worth its weight in gold. I can't even find it on ebay in bar form at all.

I'm just looking for a few feet of it to make stuff like straight edges and to practice scraping before mangling a machine. Right now my straight edge is a broken off slide of an old bench vice lol. Can someone please point me in the right direction? I'm probably just going about this the wrong way.


----------



## durableoreo (Aug 25, 2020)

You can buy durabar.  Sizes are a little weird but you should be able to find something here:

https://www.onlinemetals.com/en/buy/cast-iron


----------



## benmychree (Aug 25, 2020)

Buy a rough cast bridge straightedge from Rich King.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 25, 2020)

For raw pig iron, it can be found many places, cheap.

A quick and dirty source for raw pig iron is old houses. Those built before WW2. . . The moveable sash in a window had "counter balance" weights inside the casing. From the inside, at the top of the casing is a small pulley for 1/4 or 5/16 inch rope. That rope attached to the movable sash and a weight in the casing. Those in my house were about 2 inches dia and 14 inches long. The original structure was built around 1887. When the windows were updated, the weights were simply abandoned in place. Often with the rope still attached to the weight. They were called "sash weights". . . 

Such weights are not a very good source of cast iron, just round pigs straight from the smelter. What you are looking for is closer to ductile iron or even low grade steels. I have a couple of straight edges but they are simply "ground" rulers made from tool steel. One four feet long from Starrett. The device you describe is more of a bow shape if I understand correctly.

Sorry I can't really help with a source. Just trying to point out that there are many grades of cast iron. Some for stability, some for thermal characteristics, some for other purposes. One may well not be suitable for another purpose. Good luck. . . 

.


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 25, 2020)

Do you have a metal super market near you?


----------



## benmychree (Aug 25, 2020)

Sash weights ---- not just pig iron, but the tail end of a pour; if metal was still in the pot, they made sash weights, no worry if slag went in it too, the ones that I have tried to deal with were so hard as to be unable to be machined.


----------



## Masterjuggler (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks for the replies guys.

@durableoreo Thanks for the link. They only have longer lengths in a few sizes that make it far over my budget, so if I can't find somewhere else I'll give them a call and see if they can get me cutoffs.

@benmychree I occasionally check ebay for a camel back straight edge, and that would certainly be the ideal for serious straight edge use, but really what I'm looking for is bar stock what I can chop up into whatever I need. Like I've got some precision level vials I'd like to make bases for, or a new mini lathe top slide with tapered gibs.

@Bi11Hudson Casting my own stuff could be interesting. At least for now it's not something I have the means to do.

@NCjeeper Actually there is a metal super market about 15min away from me. Somehow never heard of them. I'll give them a call and see what they can do. Would sure save on shipping lol.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 25, 2020)

eBay has been where I’ve gotten my Dura Bar. It’s tricky and intermittent. Tricky because just putting in cast iron will bring all kinds of garbage up in a search. There have been a couple of semi reliable dealers, one is steeldawg on eBay. But he doesn’t have it all the time. His prices when he has it are the best. And Dura Bar/grey iron etc is the most consistent and easy to machine. For a while he had 3x3 bar chunks and the last one was a 6”x1 1/2” I got for really reasonable price, way less than Online or the other net metal dealers. Steeldawg seems to be part of a foundry or something and sells drops on eBay all the time and is geared to what a hobby guy would be looking for. He seems to be out to make a living, not a killing.


----------



## Tim9 (Aug 25, 2020)

Sash weights don’t turn nicely. I’d check online metals or eBay. I’ve found 2-1/2 x 2-1/2 durabar 12” long for a reasonable price. Bought it on eBay but it’s not always for sale there. Also, McMaster has 6” disc round bar by the inch at reasonable price too. Used that to make little tables for a Universal pillar tool I made.

i probably got the same stuff C-bag is talking about. When it was on eBay, definitely good price in my opinion.


----------



## Masterjuggler (Aug 25, 2020)

Well I gave metal super market a call, and despite their website's claims, it seems they don't carry cast iron, save for one warehouse in Wyoming that has a single bar of it in stock. So much for that. I put in a quote on online metals for a shorter section over the phone, and got an email back almost immediately saying they can't sell less than 72".

@C-Bag I have ordered a bunch of 12l14 and some aluminum stuff from steeldawg9061 before, definitely good prices. There's no cast iron on his ebay store now, but I'll send an email to see if he knows when he'll get more. Thanks for the tip on that!

@Tim9 You're right, the round prices aren't too bad on mcmaster. I was looking at the rectangular bar which looks more expensive. I'm only about 40min away from them, so if I don't get it cheaper on ebay I might wait until they offer pickup again. Though it is fun to order in the morning and receive in the evening because they're so close haha.

I can't believe how hard it is to find this stuff considering how much it's used. I love working with it too. I much prefer the powder to stringy aluminum or mild steel chips, though free machining 12l14 is definitely my favorite.


----------



## Flyinfool (Aug 25, 2020)

Speedy Metals is another place to get small pieces of metal, They will cut down to 1 inch if that is all you want.





__





						Speedy Metals - Cast Iron
					

Speedy Metals stocks cast iron round, flat, and square bars. Order online or call 866-938-6061 to speak with a representative.



					www.speedymetals.com


----------



## hotrats (Aug 25, 2020)

Try Alro Steel. *Edit* If there is a Alro Steel outlet in driving distance. probably worth your while. the one near me always has drops on sale.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 25, 2020)

Check out cast_iron_guy on eBay. He’s got some stuff but as with many on eBay if their price is good the jam ya on shipping or their price is high with free shipping.....weeee!


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 25, 2020)

Masterjuggler said:


> Well I gave metal super market a call, and despite their website's claims, it seems they don't carry cast iron, save for one warehouse in Wyoming that has a single bar of it in stock. So much for that.


That is odd. When I used to visit the one in Charlotte, NC they kept a bunch of it. Actually had a corner in the shop with just that. Maybe ask the manager if you can go in the back and check their "drop or cut off" shelf. While you are there go thru their scrap bins and get some cut offs dirt cheap.


----------



## Masterjuggler (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah, talking to the woman over the phone, I had her check several different sizes, being that I'm not super picky on that. Nothing.

I'll keep in mind the scrap bin. I asked that at another local steel supply place a while ago, picked out a few pieces, and was charged almost as much as new whole pieces. I've pretty much given up asking such things at corporate places, usually doesn't work out very well.

I once went around to a lot of local scrap yards and car junk yards trying to find a chunk of steel to use as an anvil. I don't know about other states, but across new jersey they're all chains and just give you dirty looks. Probably tried about 15 places.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 25, 2020)

Yup, drives me crazy that the scrapper only gives them like 10c a lb for steel yet most places here won’t hardly give you a break. I have found one place that’s 15c lb but all their drops are huge as they fab ag equipment so it’s not what I do. But I know you would have found something to make an anvil out of. I can’t believe you can’t find anything on CL.


----------



## Masterjuggler (Aug 25, 2020)

You mean an anvil on CL? People sell anvils or anvil shaped objects (whatever terminology you happen to subscribe to) all the time. Problem is the sellers think they're all worth about three times what they actually are, like $7/lb when the run down chipped and dished out piece of crap they're selling is worth $2/lb. And being in the suburbs, none of my friends happen to have a barn with an anvil laying in the corner LOL.

For the times I actually use my forge I've got a 20lb chunk of mild steel embedded in a block of wood, works well enough for the stuff I do. That whole setup was really more of a passion project than anything, machining is more my jam.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 25, 2020)

Nope, anvils on CL are silly expensive. Even chunks of railroad rail. I finally got the combo that got me some results on eBay, what about this?









						ZORO SELECT 2KUL9 Rod,Cast Iron,CL 40,1 1/4 In Dia x 1 Ft  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ZORO SELECT 2KUL9 Rod,Cast Iron,CL 40,1 1/4 In Dia x 1 Ft at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Masterjuggler (Aug 25, 2020)

Hm, that's kind of narrow for the things I'm looking to make, but I'll keep that page open. Thanks for that. I just recently ordered some stuff off zoro, they still have normal prices for bayonet filters and safety glasses.


----------



## ericc (Aug 25, 2020)

Brake rotors and window sash weights are not reliable.  They can eat tools or make welding very difficult.  I have a brake rotor that is easy to stick weld.  I have another that repels all stick electrodes as well as silicon bronze.  It can be brazed with brass, but only with a horrible hissy oxidizing flame to burn out the graphite.  They are not really worth the time.

For a straight edge, try to find someone with a junk lathe bed.  You can get a lot of cast iron bars out of those.  You see them occasionally on craigslist.  I have a spare.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Aug 25, 2020)

The question is what kind of cast iron one wants::
a) there is grey cast iron--used in machine tools for stability and absorption of vibrations
b) there is nodular cast iron--used for strength and toughness (engine blocks)
c) there is white cast iron--used in anvils and vises
d) there is some other kind that I can't remember right now.


----------



## Masterjuggler (Aug 25, 2020)

Grey iron is the goal.


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 26, 2020)

Look for an ALRO Metals outlet near where you live.  Go down and order what you want from them and have them ship it to your outlet on their truck.  I do this and I only pay for the metal - no shipping.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 26, 2020)

Old table saws or radial arm saws often have cast iron tables that should be suitable for your purpose. I got mine free from Craigslist.

John


----------



## Masterjuggler (Aug 26, 2020)

Closest Alro to me is over an hour away, though it's good to know about.

Chopping up an old tool might work out pretty well if I come across one that has enough meat. I'll keep an eye out, thanks.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 26, 2020)

If you do want to order from Alro check with your local machine shops. Mine offered to put in my order along with their regular one to save on shipping and pass along their discount.

+1 on buying the project straightedge though. It might cost more than you are looking to spend but you're likely to end up with a useful tool and will have support while you're learning.

John


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 26, 2020)

Just stumbled across this:









						Featherweight Straight Edge/Prism/Parallel/Precision Level  8” Iron Casting  | eBay
					

Casting are supplied either as raw castings or machined. Photos show a typical Featherweight casting of the type listed. 8" Cast Iron combination Straight Edge/Prism/Precision Level/Parallel. As cast, the faces are nearly flat and usually will clean up with less than 1/8" milled off.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## frankly2 (Aug 26, 2020)

Speedy Metals is the best bet, clean and sized.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 27, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Just stumbled across this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just bought a complete cast iron level close to that for about $15 more. I think if you're getting into scraping then buying the Kingway and learning how to do it right will be a bargain in the long run.






John


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 27, 2020)

For $100? I’m not aware of any Kingway for that much. I already have and B&S 36” camelback so for me it would be really handy to have the one I sent the link for doing dovetails and like cross slides. Also I can true it up on my shaper.


----------



## Masterjuggler (Aug 27, 2020)

So this is the straight edge I said I made out of a bench vise slide. coincidentally, it happens to be 8" long lol. it wasn't finished in the blued up photo, I believe I took it to about 25ppi. I then used it to scrape in a cross slide vise, took me about 25 hours because I did it by hand, and the worst dovetail was skewed around 7 thou both in height of the part and distance between dovetails.






Currently I don't have a mill, just my mini lathe and a 2x72 grinder that I rough parts in with pretty well. Certainly no surface grinder though.

Like I said before, I'm not just looking to make a straight edge, or a camel back would certainly be the best route, though a large camel back isn't really in my budget right now. I also just want some bar stock to make whatever else I need such as level bases or cross slide gibs. Cast iron isn't only good for straight edges, it's just what I happened to bring up in my first post, so it kind of got stuck as the topic, sorry about that.


----------



## JFL4066 (Aug 27, 2020)

Try https://hobbymetalkits.com/shop?olsPage=t/cast-iron
They have round bars. And you will find round CI is cheaper than square or rectangle bars. I just mill it flat. made a real nice angled dovetail straight edge 12" long 

I've also bought the round CI lifting weights used in gyms. Milled them flat to remove the cast in numbers. I have no issues machining them.


----------



## JFL4066 (Aug 27, 2020)

.... smaller gym weights could be turned in the lathe instead of milling.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 27, 2020)

JFL4066 said:


> Try https://hobbymetalkits.com/shop?olsPage=t/cast-iron
> They have round bars. And you will find round CI is cheaper than square or rectangle bars. I just mill it flat. made a real nice angled dovetail straight edge 12" long
> 
> I've also bought the round CI lifting weights used in gyms. Milled them flat to remove the cast in numbers. I have no issues machining them.


Seems like way more reasonable prices. How are they on shipping? Way to often shipping is where you get jammed. I remember hearing about this place but forgot. I also like the take PayPal and have the auto check out with PayPal. Not everybody does.


----------



## macardoso (Aug 27, 2020)

hotrats said:


> Try Alro Steel. *Edit* If there is a Alro Steel outlet in driving distance. probably worth your while. the one near me always has drops on sale.



When I did a price comparison, Alro consistently came up at 300% the price of other online stores for small quantities like we want to buy. McMaster was often cheaper


----------



## Masterjuggler (Aug 27, 2020)

JFL4066 said:


> Try https://hobbymetalkits.com/shop?olsPage=t/cast-iron
> They have round bars. And you will find round CI is cheaper than square or rectangle bars. I just mill it flat. made a real nice angled dovetail straight edge 12" long


I noticed the rounds are a lot cheaper, I guess they're easier to continuously cast. That site definitely has better prices than a lot of other places, even if they are just short lengths. Thanks for the link! Going to checkout, looks like a standard $10 shipping. 

I'm about to start my next school semester, so I'll wait and see if mcmaster starts allowing pickup by the time I'm back home and in my shop again. Without the cost of shipping they're cheapest for me. I just gave them a call, there's no current estimate for when that might happen. If not, then I'll be ordering from hobbymetalkits.


----------



## hotrats (Aug 28, 2020)

macardoso said:


> When I did a price comparison, Alro consistently came up at 300% the price of other online stores for small quantities like we want to buy. McMaster was often cheaper


Wow! never ordered anything, or actually priced anything online. Sorry, for the mislead. Their outlet is about 30 miles from me. I've always found drop prices reasonable, and a good selection. They usually have something sale priced. If there is a outlet nearby, check it out.


----------



## macardoso (Aug 28, 2020)

hotrats said:


> Wow! never ordered anything, or actually priced anything online. Sorry, for the mislead. Their outlet is about 30 miles from me. I've always found drop prices reasonable, and a good selection. They usually have something sale priced. If there is a outlet nearby, check it out.



I think they're very competitive for commercial accounts. I found (at the time) buymetal.com had the best prices for aluminum and brass, while onlinemetals.com had the best for steel.

This was all quantities <70lbs including the price of ground shipping. 

Drops in-store from Alro are pretty good if there is one near you.


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 28, 2020)

macardoso said:


> I think they're very competitive for commercial accounts.



They (ALRO Metals) let me create an account (in fact, they recommended it).  The last time I ordered CI from them it was a 3" round x 12" bar for ~ $70.  It wasn't a drop either, but a cut order.


----------



## Tim9 (Aug 28, 2020)

Masterjuggler said:


> Well I gave metal super market a call, and despite their website's claims, it seems they don't carry cast iron, save for one warehouse in Wyoming that has a single bar of it in stock. So much for that. I put in a quote on online metals for a shorter section over the phone, and got an email back almost immediately saying they can't sell less than 72".
> 
> @C-Bag I have ordered a bunch of 12l14 and some aluminum stuff from steeldawg9061 before, definitely good prices. There's no cast iron on his ebay store now, but I'll send an email to see if he knows when he'll get more. Thanks for the tip on that!
> 
> ...


Dave... the interesting thing about  McMaster is they are real good with drop shipping. Lots of stuff I order from them arrives within a day. Not as good as same day... but pretty damned good. Plus, they don’t rape you with shipping and handling charges either. McMaster is pretty fair with shipping cost. Great company with great service.


----------



## AndySomogyi (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m also looking for cast iron, but as you say, price of Dura Bar is beyond insane. 

I can not believe they sell it to shops at that price.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 31, 2020)

Tim9 said:


> Dave... the interesting thing about  McMaster is they are real good with drop shipping. Lots of stuff I order from them arrives within a day. Not as good as same day... but pretty damned good. Plus, they don’t rape you with shipping and handling charges either. McMaster is pretty fair with shipping cost. Great company with great service.



I've been very happy with McMaster, their price isn't always the lowest but quality is good and the descriptions on their website make it easy to shop online with confidence. Shipping isn't free either but very reasonable, I just bought a new leadscrew and feed rods for my lathe from them @ 60" long and shipping was $26. Showed up the next day packaged well and exactly as described.

I appreciate ordering from a professional outfit that has what I need when I need it. The lack of aggravation makes up for any extra expense in my book.

JOhn


----------

